# How to remove gemstones from broken jewelery



## Romix (Oct 8, 2014)

How to remove gemstones from broken jewelery?
Are diamonds soluble in AR?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 8, 2014)

Romix said:


> Are diamonds soluble in AR?


No.

Dave


----------



## nickvc (Oct 8, 2014)

Hard and impervious stones should be ok, such as diamond, ruby and sapphire.
Softer gems such as tanzanite, emerald and opal will almost certainly be wrecked.


----------



## 4metals (Oct 8, 2014)

Emeralds are not usually broken but they appear to have fine micro cracks and appear dull. This is because they originally were oil enhanced which is illegal unless disclosed to the customer. I have heard there is a process of re-oiling them to get them back to their original luster. 

Opals seem to crack about 50% of the time. They are usually not set in a setting that makes removal before acid impractical, for that matter either are emeralds.


----------



## luca (Oct 31, 2014)

Dear Sirs,

FIOA INTERNATIONAL have projected a machine exactly for this purpose: The gemstones removal plant. 

If you want to take a look this is the machine: http://www.fioainternational.com/en/macchinari-per-orafi-goldsmith-machines/decastonatura-chimica-pietre-preziose-chemical-precious-stones-removal/scastonatura-chimica-pietre-preziose/


----------

